# [portage] différence update entre emerge et porthole (résolu

## loux.thefuture

bonjour,

porthole propose de me montrer les paquets pouvant être mis à jour,

certain de ceux-ci n'apparaissent pas lors d'un :

emerge --update --deep --newuse -p world

est-ce normal ?

merci

loux

----------

## PabOu

il est probable que ces paquets soient orphelins (des dépendances qui ne sont plus nécessaires)

essaye (avec PRECAUTION) un emerge --depclean

----------

## nemo13

bonjour,

```
equery depends le-paquet-qui-n'a-l'air-de servir-à-rien
```

au préalable peut s'avérer utile

A+:jlp

----------

## kernelsensei

ou bien plus rapide :

```
qdepends <le paquet>
```

----------

## loux.thefuture

précisions,

par exemple dans porthole -> View Upgradables Packages

j'obtiens : app-text/gpdf

emerge --update --deep --newuse -p world ne m'affiche rien

mais emerge -p gpdf : 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gpdf-2.10.0-r4 [2.10.0-r2]

donc le paquet peut-être upgradé

mais alors pourquoi "emerge --update --deep --newuse -p world" ne me l'affiche pas ?

merci pour votre patience

loux

----------

## nemo13

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ou bien plus rapide :
> 
> ```
> qdepends <le paquet>
> ```
> ...

 

bonjour k_s,

de quand date les q"programs"? qfile qsize qdepends etc... ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut  :Wink: ,

tous ne sont pas apparu en meme temps on dirait :

```
# ChangeLog for app-portage/portage-utils

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPL v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-portage/portage-utils/ChangeLog,v 1.39 2006/03/31 18:44:49 flameeyes Exp $

  31 Mar 2006; Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.15.ebuild:

  Add ~x86-fbsd keyword.

*portage-utils-0.1.15 (26 Mar 2006)

  26 Mar 2006; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.15.ebuild:

  - Added support for color remapping via /etc/portage/color.map - Fixed up

  (hopefully) stderr handling on those OSes that suffer silly design - Added

  slot handling for qlist. - Added qlop verbose mode to display PV-PR - Reworked  the glob handling a bit to not use glob64 by default. - Added -F flag to

  qmerge to use in place of the -f switch when wanting to skip downloading of

  the Packages cache - Added -F flag to quse for format handling of user defined  variables

*portage-utils-0.1.14 (25 Feb 2006)

  25 Feb 2006; <solar@gentoo.org> -portage-utils-0.1.10.ebuild,

  -portage-utils-0.1.11.ebuild, -portage-utils-0.1.12.ebuild,

  +portage-utils-0.1.14.ebuild:

  - vdb_get_next_dir items handle virtuals that are dirs now. - Allow

  CACHE_EBUILD_FILE environment variable to control where cache file lives. - q

  applet gains -m/--metacache flags to reinitialize metadata cache - qlist

  applet gains -a/--all flags to list every installed package - qpkg applet

  gains -p/--pretend flags along with 'world' cmdline target - qmerge applet

  gains better install masking using globing/fnmatch - Updated the globing code

  for the BSD arches.

  09 Feb 2006; Joshua Kinard <kumba@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Marked stable on mips for Bug #121776.

  07 Feb 2006; Joshua Jackson <tsunam@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  stable on x86; bug #121776

  07 Feb 2006; Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Mark 0.1.13 stable on alpha

  06 Feb 2006; Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Mark 0.1.13 stable on ia64

  06 Feb 2006; <nixnut@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Stable on ppc. bug 121776

  06 Feb 2006; Patrick McLean <chutzpah@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Stable on amd64 (bug #121776).

  06 Feb 2006; Jeroen Roovers <jer@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Stable on hppa (bug #121776).

  06 Feb 2006; Gustavo Zacarias <gustavoz@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Stable on sparc wrt #121776

  06 Feb 2006; Markus Rothe <corsair@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  Stable on ppc64: bug #121776

*portage-utils-0.1.13 (28 Jan 2006)

  28 Jan 2006; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.13.ebuild:

  - version bump for new applets and options

*portage-utils-0.1.12 (12 Jan 2006)

  12 Jan 2006; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.12.ebuild:

  - better qatom support. new options. updated manpages. fixed a bug in qlist

  when using -ICve. good stuff

*portage-utils-0.1.11 (22 Dec 2005)

  22 Dec 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> -portage-utils-0.1.6.ebuild,

  -portage-utils-0.1.9.ebuild, +portage-utils-0.1.11.ebuild:

  - new applet qatom, handy for scripts. fixed atom_explode script and hard

  coded portdir path. improved profile handling

  05 Dec 2005; Gustavo Zacarias <gustavoz@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.10.ebuild:

  Stable on sparc

  04 Dec 2005; Tom Gall <tgall@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.10.ebuild:

  stable on ppc64

  03 Dec 2005; Daniel Goller <morfic@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.10.ebuild:

  Stable on ppc and amd64

  03 Dec 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.10.ebuild:

  - stable on x86

*portage-utils-0.1.10 (24 Nov 2005)

  24 Nov 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> -files/portage-utils-0.1.3-qdepends.patch,

  -files/portage-utils-0.1.7-comments.patch, +portage-utils-0.1.10.ebuild,

  -portage-utils-0.1.3-r1.ebuild, -portage-utils-0.1.5.ebuild,

  -portage-utils-0.1.7.ebuild, -portage-utils-0.1.8.ebuild:

  - fix segv in describe_use_flag on some 64bit arches. updated testsuite.

  removed old ebuilds

  24 Nov 2005; Markus Rothe <corsair@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.9.ebuild:

  Stable on ppc64

  21 Nov 2005; Gustavo Zacarias <gustavoz@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.9.ebuild:

  Stable on sparc

  20 Nov 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.9.ebuild:

  - stable on x86

*portage-utils-0.1.9 (12 Nov 2005)

  12 Nov 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.9.ebuild:

  - OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE all color handling

  - New applet qgrep

  - New global -Q option to suppress warnings and

      errors. Useful with --verbose modes and scripts.

  - Make --version support handle per applet rcsid

  - Updated all manpages.

  - Improved qlist dup handling.

  - Fixed bug in qsearch where dirname(),basename() was eating the results

      passed to them.

  - Output of quse with -vv now describes each flag

*portage-utils-0.1.8 (03 Nov 2005)

  03 Nov 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.8.ebuild:

  - New quse describe flag option -D - Add test/check Makefiles and basic tests.  - Make qlop return with error msgs when the user can open a given logfile due

  to permissions or other. - Make qlop return revision, date, user from the cvs

  $Header: at verbose level > 3 - Fixed semi major bug in quse when processing

  the variable of a string.

  31 Oct 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +files/portage-utils-0.1.7-comments.patch,

  portage-utils-0.1.7.ebuild:

  - some buggy distcc or cpp does not seem to like unbalenced /* comments */

  within #ifdef 0

*portage-utils-0.1.7 (30 Oct 2005)

  30 Oct 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.7.ebuild:

  - mantainience release. qlop -p option removed in favor of scanning /proc for

  current emerges. color updates. compile fixes for gcc-2

  11 Oct 2005; Gustavo Zacarias <gustavoz@gentoo.org>

  portage-utils-0.1.6.ebuild:

  Stable on sparc

  11 Oct 2005; Stephen Bennett <spb@gentoo.org> portage-utils-0.1.6.ebuild:

  mips stable by request

  10 Oct 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> :

  - stable on arm ia64 ppc s390 x86, other arches welcome to follow

*portage-utils-0.1.6 (06 Oct 2005)

  06 Oct 2005; Martin Schlemmer <azarah@gentoo.org>

  +portage-utils-0.1.6.ebuild:

  New release (asked by solar).

*portage-utils-0.1.5 (01 Oct 2005)

  01 Oct 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> -portage-utils-0.1.1.ebuild,

  -portage-utils-0.1.2.ebuild, -portage-utils-0.1.4.ebuild,

  +portage-utils-0.1.5.ebuild:

  - added a bit of error handling to qdepends when dealing with *DEP syntax we

  dont understand yet. Added a new -k/--key option for user defined entries

*portage-utils-0.1.4 (24 Sep 2005)

  24 Sep 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.4.ebuild:

  - qpkg - new applet (quickpkg)

  - qdepends - 2 new options

  - qlist - 1 new option (azarah)

  - qsearch - 1 new option. -N/--name-only

  - qxpack - code cleanups

  - better root handling for vdb entries

  - header/licence updates

*portage-utils-0.1.3-r1 (26 Jul 2005)

  26 Jul 2005; Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org>

  +files/portage-utils-0.1.3-qdepends.patch, +portage-utils-0.1.3-r1.ebuild:

  Fix incorrect assert test in qdepends.

*portage-utils-0.1.3 (25 Jul 2005)

  25 Jul 2005; Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org>

  +portage-utils-0.1.3.ebuild:

  Fix building with gcc-2 and dont bomb with alignment errors on some arches.

*portage-utils-0.1.2 (19 Jul 2005)

  19 Jul 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +portage-utils-0.1.2.ebuild:

  - 3 new applets were added qlop, qtbz2 and qxpak. Lots of code cleanups and

  feature enhancements

*portage-utils-0.1.1 (17 Jun 2005)

  17 Jun 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> -portage-utils-0.1.0.ebuild,

  +portage-utils-0.1.1.ebuild:

  - fix memmove bug in rmspace

*portage-utils-0.1.0 (16 Jun 2005)

  16 Jun 2005; Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> :

  Add check, size, and depends applets.  Clean up and modularize code.

*qfile-0.0.3 (02 Jun 2005)

  02 Jun 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +qfile-0.0.3.ebuild:

  - qsearch is now case insensitive. - qlist no longer displays directory names.  - quse now matches IUSE where 1 more or flag is given. - reinitialize ebuild

  flat database at program exit upon error. - got rid of ugly call to system()

  so we don't have to exec anything external ever. - fixed readdir() bugs when

  directory indexing enabled.

*qfile-0.0.2 (31 May 2005)

  31 May 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> files/qfile.c, -qfile-0.0.1.ebuild,

  +qfile-0.0.2.ebuild:

  - made qfile a multicall binary and added a few qpkg alike applets.

*qfile-0.0.1 (10 May 2005)

  10 May 2005; <solar@gentoo.org> +metadata.xml, +files/qfile.c,

  +qfile-0.0.1.ebuild:

  - initial creation of qfile package. A very small and fast c implementation of  portage query file tool
```

----------

## xaviermiller

je me demande si "emerge -p" n'affiche pas les updates...

essaie un peu pour voir: "emerge --deep --update --ask --verbose --newuse world" (--ask au lieu de --pretend)

----------

## loux.thefuture

hello

voila ce que cela donne :

games loux # emerge --ask --verbose --newuse --update --deep world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies

 ...done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; do you want me to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No]

donc cela n'affiche pas les quelques paquets que porthole propose d'upgrader contrairement à emerge 

loux

----------

## xaviermiller

bon, emerge semble donc cohérent avec lui-même.

Comment porthole calcule-t'il ses mises à jour  :Question: 

----------

## ultrabug

Salut

tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser newuse si c'est pour une simple MAJ

----------

## kaworu

étrange !

est-ce que "regenworld" peut aider ?

mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## diancech

Effectivement cela me fait la même chose "porthole" me propose d'upgrader 3 paquets, alors que "emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world" ne me renvoit rien.

Ces paquets n'ont pas l'air dépendant d'autre chose, mais si je fais un "emerge -s " dessus il y a bien une version disponible au dessus.

C'est bizarre.   :Question: 

----------

## guilc

 *diancech wrote:*   

> Effectivement cela me fait la même chose "porthole" me propose d'upgrader 3 paquets, alors que "emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world" ne me renvoit rien.
> 
> Ces paquets n'ont pas l'air dépendant d'autre chose, mais si je fais un "emerge -s " dessus il y a bien une version disponible au dessus.
> 
> C'est bizarre.  

 

Emerge fait avec un option comme -O ? ou emerge fait avec =catégorie/package-version ?

En effet, dans ces cas la, les packages ne sont pas ajoutés dans le world, donc si aucun autre paquet en dépend, ils ne seront pas mis a jour par emerge -uD world...

----------

## diancech

porthole ne doit pas se baser sur "world" pour les updates, ce sont des paquets qui ont du être installé en dépendances d'autres paquets qui ne sont plus là. 

J'ai regarder ces paquets ne sont pas dans world, "porthole" doit comparer directement les versions disponibles des paquets même si ceux si ne sont pas dans "world".

 :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

exact, porthole ne se base pas sur le fichier world (/var/lib/portage/world) mais sur la liste des paquets installés (dans /var/db/pkg)

Et donc il voit tous les paquets installés, y compris ceux qui ne servent plus.

----------

## boozo

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> exact, porthole ne se base pas sur le fichier world (/var/lib/portage/world) mais sur la liste des paquets installés (dans /var/db/pkg)
> 
> Et donc il voit tous les paquets installés, y compris ceux qui ne servent plus.

 

ô magnifique... comme çà y'en a qui vont se retrouver avec des parckages orphelins par paquets de douze   :Confused:   l'upgrade inutile avec en plus les nouvelles dépendances éventuelles   :Sad: 

----------

## Argian

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ô magnifique... comme çà y'en a qui vont se retrouver avec des parckages orphelins par paquets de douze    l'upgrade inutile avec en plus les nouvelles dépendances éventuelles  

 D'un autre côté, les dépendances de dépendances de dépendances de ... ne sont pas non plus mises à jour, comme par exemple app-text/docbook-xml-dtd qui est une dépendance de 5 packages (Eux-même étant des dépendances n'apparaissant pas non plus dans mon world) que porthole me propose dans les mises à jour mais qu'emerge n'a aucune envie de mettre à jour (Et qu'en plus il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée d'installer si on avait demandé mon avis  :Mr. Green:  )

 *Quote:*   

> equery depends docbook-xml-dtd
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on docbook-xml-dtd... ]
> 
> gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1
> ...

 

Tout ça pour dire que "ô magnifique", ça ne va pas, à moins que tu ne cites le nom du magnifique en question  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

@ Argian : qu'emerge ne propose pas ces upgrades je n'en doute pas un seul instant mais, et je peux me tromper, je me pose la question de l'impact des propositions d'upgrade "superflus" par porthole, sur des utilisateurs non avertis... je crains que la tentation de mise à niveau de tout ce qui est présenté ne soit la plus forte... d'où ma remarque   :Rolling Eyes: 

BTW: concernant ma synthaxe, tu as raison dans l'utilisation première dudit mot invariant ; cependant elle est tout a fait applicable dans le sens où je l'utilise. Mais si tu veux ergoter *sans qualificatif péjoratif de ma part*, je suis joueur  :Wink: 

----------

## Argian

@boozo : Je ne peux qu'acquiescer, cependant, au cours des ans, j'ai appris à faire confiance à portage ET à ses dévs. Pour faire plus précis, j'estime qu'ils savent ce qu'ils font (pour la pluspart, j'ai encore en mémoire 1 ou 2 ratés) et dans le cas où ils se ratent, le problème est réglé dans les 48 heures (je parle ici de x86 et non ~x86 pour lequel j'ai eu quelques soucis dont j'aurais pu parler dans le dow correspondant).

Cela dit, je persiste et signe, ô boozo, tu t'es raté  :Mr. Green: 

/me signin' off  :Razz: 

[Edit]Cela dit, tu n'es pas le pire, loin de là. J'ai la fâcheuse tendance à ne pas répondre (Même si je connais la réponse) aux posts dont l'orthographe ou le titre sont foireux

----------

## PabOu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ô magnifique... comme çà y'en a qui vont se retrouver avec des parckages orphelins par paquets de douze  :?  l'upgrade inutile avec en plus les nouvelles dépendances éventuelles  :(

 

Non, car ces mises à jour ne sont pas sélectionnées pour l'upgrade. Elles sont justes affichées. Enfin, je pense que c'est comme ca que ca fonctionne ;)

----------

## boozo

@ PabOu : je ne l'utilise pas non plus donc je me base sur ce que je perçois de vos remarques mais soit, j'ai probablement pris des tours à vide  :Razz: 

<OT>@ Argian : Soit !  Un juge de paix alors ?

Personnellement je ne partage pas ton point de vue. Je pense que ce forum est un de ceux apportant le plus de soins au maintien d'un français correct ; c'est suffisamment rare selon moi pour que cela soit encouragé. Enfin, il me semble préférable pour instruire et pour assurer la pérénité de cette démarche, de partager son Savoir dans tous les domaines lorsqu'on le peut. En essayant de susciter l'intérêt, en faisant saisir les nuances et la subtilité du langage, je crois que nous pourrions tous y gagner en retour.

Je n'engage que moi dans cette démarche, mais ne saurais conseiller à tous d'apporter sa modeste contribution à l'édifice commun.   :Smile: 

Mais nous pouvons continuer cette discussion par pm si besoin est.

</OT>

----------

